# [One-shot] Marvel Superheroes: The Providence Protectors



## Dr Midnight (Sep 2, 2002)

This is a one-shot that came about as the result of a great deal of boredom and some talk about the old Marvel Superheroes game. I mentioned that I happened to own a copy of the Ultimate Powers Book back at home, and after some discussion, I went off to get it. We played a quick, silly game. The silliness wasn’t helped at all by the drinks we found ourselves downing as the night went on. 

So, in short, if you’re looking for a serious and appropriately dramatic story hour, move along. This is all-out immature fun. 

The characters:

MR. ROBOTO
Created in 1982 by Styx lead singer Dennis DeYoung, Mr. Roboto was an intended publicity stunt and stage prop to support the song of the same name. When DeYoung realized that his song was destined to be a flop, he abandoned the project. Mr. Roboto was rediscovered recently and taken into the Providence Protectors. He is your archetypal robot- big blocky body, flailing tube arms ending in claws, and a lightbulb nose. Despite giving dry responses like “Does not compute” on occasion, he is still the group’s most creative strategist. 

THE ARACHNID
The Arachnid is a young woman with a massive store of powers and talents. She would serve any other super-team quite handily, save for the fact that most of her powers are quite similar to Spider-Man’s, and lawsuits are liabilities no super-team wants to take an insurance risk on. 

CAPTAIN CAFFEINE
Captain Caffeine ate an entire box of 24 Vivarin capsules when he was a child. The ensuing caffeine high almost killed him. When he awoke from his coma three weeks later, he found himself entirely changed. He could now summon materials from the air, using his mind… and put them to use. He decided to use them for good, to spread the cause of justice. He uses his ability to create coffee… both for himself and for his enemy. 

HOLLYWOOD
A former celebrity, the man behind Hollywood was once sitting in the center square on Hollywood squares. No one in L.A. ever knew he was a flamboyant masked hero. In his pink leotard, dazzling sunglasses, fabulous feather boa, furry boots and legwarmers, he uses his prehensile hair to subdue criminals. The way he uses it tends to leave both the criminals and innocent feeling rather sick to their stomachs.

Coming soon!


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 2, 2002)

ROFL 

Ok, I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Breakstone (Sep 2, 2002)

Hyuk hyuk hyuk...

Sounds like fun, Doc!


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 2, 2002)

A few too many drinks?  

I spent most of the night on the floor!


----------



## Dartan (Sep 2, 2002)

Hollywooooood!!!!


----------



## avangel (Sep 2, 2002)

: plays Mr.Roboto MIDI jingle


----------



## Ziona (Sep 2, 2002)

Just your Friendly-Providence-Patrolling-She-Spider!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 3, 2002)

The red emergency phone started ringing. 

“My danger sense tells me that the phone is ringing!” the Arachnid shouted. 

“Alert, alert!” Mr. Roboto’s arms swung about and his head turned around. “The phone is ringing… Protectors assemble!” Roboto still said this now and again, though the cease-and-desist letter from Tony Stark warned quite clearly about infringing on the Avengers’ rallying cry. 

The four heroes assembled in the room and the Arachnid picked up the phone. “Hello?” A screen lowered from the ceiling. On the screen was a panicky looking man with a big gray mustache. 

“Providence Protectors,” he hailed them in his shaky yet authoritative voice. “I’m afraid our fair city is in an hour of great need… the Providence Place Mall is being attacked!”

“Great scott!” Arachnid great scotted. “By whom, mayor?”

“We don’t know yet. We only have reports that a malicious presence has taken over the mall. We NEED YOUR HELP!”

“Y-y-y-you c-can c-cc-count on uss, m-mayor,” stammered Captain Caffeine. 

The Arachnid slammed the phone down and said “Let’s go!” then vaulted out a window to web-sling her way across town, towards the mall. Captain Caffeine started spinning in place and tunneled through the floor, through the earth, and across the distance to the mall underground. Mr. Roboto bleeped his two-note “Domo Arigat-o, Mis-ter Ro-bot-o” hook, then blasted out of the building using the rockets built into his back. Hollywood stepped into his plush leopardskin-upholstered pink Cadillac and roared down the streets as the sound of Cher blasted from his car. 

Hollywood found his way blocked, as people flooding from the mall were choking the streets. Not a problem for Hollywood… he stepped out of the car. People pointed and said “Hey, look, it’s Hollywood! He’ll fix those bad guys!” The pink-hued hero nodded to them and arched his back. The skintight open-chested costume he wore flexed as he concentrated. Then, his massive forest of chest hair began to wave, ripple, and move on its own. It stretched out to about twenty feet and clutched to a nearby building, then pulled him up after it. He used his prehensile chest hair to crawl along the building’s side towards the mall. The public, beneath him, stared on in horror. A mother covered her child’s eyes. 

Captain Caffeine tunneled up through the floor of the parking garage just in time to see Hollywood pull himself up into the building. Hollywood stood up and threw his boa around his shoulders in a fabulous manner as his chest hair rippled back to a perfectly coifed manner over his tanned pectoral muscles. “Let’s go!”

They burst into the mall past the few remaining civilians, who were filing out through the doors. “Hang on, Captain…” Hollywood said. Captain Caffeine clutched to his back and the chest hair swooped out again like the grasping arms of then thousand daddy longlegs. They began ascending the seven-floor mall towards the top floor. It sounded like that’s where all the ruckus was. 

Meanwhile, back outside, Mr. Roboto and the Arachnid were both on the top level of the parking garage, which was at the top of the building. People running out shouted “Oh, it’s Mr. Roboto! Surely you can defeat those thugs… they’re in the food court, top floor.” 

“Thank you citizen,” said Mr. Roboto in his monotone voice. “Arachnid… let’s make an entrance.” 

Inside the mall, thugs with ski masks milled about. They brandished handguns and shouted threats to civilians who didn’t run away fast enough. 





(the above is a photo of the Providence Place Mall’s food court, taken from the catwalk between Dave & Buster’s and the Hoyt’s movie theater.)
Suddenly- CRASHH!!! The thugs all gasped and looked to the huge three-story high window overlooking the food court. Mr. Roboto flew through the shattered glass to land on the catwalk above them. Behind him swooped the Arachnid. Roboto twirled his arms and said “Freeze! Freeze!” 

The thugs had no intention of freezing, and raised their guns to shoot at the duo. “It’s the Providence Protectors… GET ‘EM!” The Arachnid fired a stream of viscous, sticky webbing at one thug, gumming up his gun and making his firing arm useless. She dodged another thug’s shot by backflipping over a bullet’s line of fire. Mr. Roboto wasn’t quite so agile, though, and he took a couple of shots to his mighty metal frame. His lightbulb nose blinked red, and he rocketed down from the catwalk to slam the thugs out of his way. He grabbed the one who had shot him and smashed him into the Ben & Jerry’s stand. The thug crashed through a wall of waffle cones and fell down. 

Behind Mr. Roboto, three thugs were backed up against the railing overlooking a seven-story drop. One said “We’ve got to take Roboto out… shoot him now, while he’s not looking!” A spray of super-hot coffee shot over his shoulder, and the three thugs turned around. “Oh, no! It’s Captain Caffeine, and… and… ewwww, Hollywood…” The Captain and Hollywood vaulted over the railing and made quick work of the henchmen. The Arachnid and Mr. Roboto were likewise cleaning up. The Arachnid’s segmented eyes picked something up from the pile of defeated mooks she’d left in her wake. SkeeBall tickets were spilled from one thug’s pocket. After a quick inspection, she saw that every thug was carrying SkeeBall tickets. What kind of villainous SkeeBall ticket scheme were these no-good punks up to, she wondered?

The entrance to Dave & Buster’s shattered outwards, and through it stepped a villain they all recognized. It was Max Gargan- the Scorpion.




Next issue: BY A SCORPION, STUNG!!!


----------



## avangel (Sep 3, 2002)

haha.. Great stuff! 

Domo Arigat-o, Mis-ter Ro-bot-o


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 3, 2002)

ROTFL!!!  Ha, ha, ha, ha... <sniff>... <wheeze>... <wheeze>.  Ha, ha, ha, ha!!!

That is so funny!  Dr Midnight, you're a genius.


----------



## ForceUser (Sep 3, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *“My danger sense tells me that the phone is ringing!” the Arachnid shouted.
> 
> Hollywood stepped into his plush leopardskin-upholstered pink Cadillac and roared down the streets as the sound of Cher blasted from his car.
> 
> Then, his massive forest of chest hair began to wave, ripple, and move on its own. It stretched out to about twenty feet and clutched to a nearby building, then pulled him up after it. He used his prehensile chest hair to crawl along the building’s side towards the mall.*




Comedy gold. I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Breakstone (Sep 3, 2002)

Ah, how I love stuperheroes...


----------



## Jodo Kast (Sep 3, 2002)

Great stuff, Doc.  I laughed, I cried, I shot milk through my nose.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 3, 2002)

What they said! Great work Doc and players!


----------



## Dartan (Sep 3, 2002)

Fabulous!!!!!!
-Hollywoooood!!!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 3, 2002)

Doc, I love the way you write! 

I am enjoying the story. Thanks for the fun! Can't wait until you post more.


----------



## avangel (Sep 4, 2002)

We should steal the G.A.R.S idea and play d20 superheroes.  Whos gonna DM?!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 6, 2002)

Note- from here on out, the story’s going to move much quicker. It was just a goofy one-shot, and I have to free up all the writing time I can for the return of my serious ongoing campaign. Please bear with me and enjoy the remainder of this story hour for what it is. 

More to come tonight. Till then:


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 6, 2002)

That's super funny!

Captain Caffeine actually resembles me.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 6, 2002)

Issue 2
“I was told some super-schmucks might show up, but I never dreamed I’d be up against this crew of NEW MUTANTS rejects!” He laughed and stepped up to the elevator column in the center of the catwalk. He swung his mighty green tail back and smashed the column to so much flying bits of cement, sheet metal and plaster. 

Hollywood rushed forward to try to defend Roboto with his rock-hard (and perfectly tanned) torso, but the shrapnel sprayed the robotic hero and blew out two more of the lights on his weird colorful chest-disco. His eyes glowed red with robot fury, as Dennis De Young of Styx was sure to program him with the proper emotional reactions. 

Captain Caffeine vaulted up the escalator (no, not the elevator, stupid… the escalator) and smashed the Scorpion’s head with a coffee pot. 

Hollywood spread his chest hair to the walls to anchor himself, then used his HEAD hair to pull himself back, slowly, slowly… then he released. The slingshot he’d made shot him into the air to land on the catwalk, fifteen feet from the Scorpion. 

“Didn’t anyone ever tell you that green is NOT your color?” Hollywood said with a sassy flip of his Lorenzo Lamas hair and a flash of perfect white teeth. 

The Arachnid webbed a pipe from the rubble of the elevator and whipped it toward the Scorpion, but he clanged it out of the way just in time with his tail. Oooh! Like Aragorn! Remember that one time, when he, like, totally deflects that knife that the orc threw? Remember that? It’s TOTALLY like that.

Down below, Mr. Roboto was working through his anger. He got behind a merchant cart- one of the automated photo-booth machines that “sketches” your picture for you. He put both claws on it and rocketed forward, smashing mooks, goons, thugs, and henchmen flying. He blasted one into a wall. A little piece of paper fell politely into a tray on the machine… it had the thug’s astonished face sketched onto it.

A thug fired his gun at Hollywood, who pivoted on one heel to move his body to a defensive position. PTHNG! The bullet ricocheted off of Hollywood’s diamond-hard nipple (both of which were always exposed by his dashingly cut suit) and lodged itself in the astonished thug’s forehead. THUCK!

Another thug swung at the Arachnid with a pipe and overbalanced himself. The ever-agile she-spider sidestepped and nudged his back. He toppled forward through the window and plummeted seven stories into the river below, pinwheeling his arms because at that point he was being played by a professional stuntman. 

The Scorpion tried to slap Captain Caffeine off the catwalk, but the Folgers Wonder was so jacked up that he vibrated out of the way lightning-quick. 

The Arachnid began sensing something else. Another dangerous presence… nearby. Her acute hearing picked out the high-pitched whine of an incoming aircraft. 

Hollywood leaned back and willed the powerful follicles on his chest to lift, expand… and conquer. His chest hair blossomed outwards above the Scorpion, who ducked and said “Missed me, ya pansy!” Hollywood grinned, then flexed. His powerful chest hair ripped down the fifteen-foot wide circular Dave & Buster’s sign to crash down upon the villain. The Arachnid cartwheeled forward and webbed the Scorpion to the ground while he was dazed. She then looked up, as her… uh… spider precognition was… wiggling. Whatever was coming was coming very quickly, and would soon be-

BOOOOM!!!

Three large explosions went off by the railing overlooking the seven-story drop that Hollywood had climbed up earlier. Through the smoke flew a madman with a purple and orange suit, riding a small winged aircraft. The hobgoblin!





“I’m poseable!”

“What the hell?” asked Captain Caffeine. “The Hobgoblin? This completely defies Marvel continuity.” 

“Does not compute!” buzzed Mr. Roboto. “Surrender to the Providence Protectors!”

The Hobgoblin laughed like Mark Hamill and flew towards them. “Hahahahah!!! You’ll never defeat me… or our wicked plan.”

The Arachnid shot a web at  his glider. “C’mon, Hobgoblin, no time for lies!” she shouted.  

Hollywood leapt into the air at the glider, his chest hair whipping towards the ‘goblin… but missed, and plummeted to the ground. Captain Caffeine popped a bunch of Vivarin pills, chewed them in .03 seconds flat, and used the burst of ?energy? to whirlwind up and catch Hollywood in mid-fall. Hollywood locked his arms around CapCaf’s neck and gave him a peck on the cheek. 

The Hobgoblin looked down at the guy who had attacked him with chest hair and grunted “Oh, that is disgusting” under his breath. He pulled out a pumpkin bomb and flung it at the two heroes. Mr. Roboto’s separable rocket claw fired from the end of his arm, intent on catching the bomb and whizzing it back to its sender… but he missed. The claw flew into a huge metal pipe in the ceiling and lodged there. The pumpkin bomb detonated between the two valiant Protectors… but Hollywood’s tough skin and Captain Caffeine’s manic speed saved them from any real damage. 

The Arachnid swung across the expanse and landed on the glider beside the Hobgoblin. She socked him in the mouth, and a tooth flew from his head. “Gah! You’ll never win!” he said. 

Mr. Roboto called his rocket claw back to him. The power in the macromagnets pulled the entire pipe loose from the ceiling, and it swung like a pendulum down towards the ‘goblin and Arachnid. The pipe missed by inches. 

The Arachnid continued the good fight, but became quite alarmed when her sp… uh… sense that is not unlike a spider’s warned her of yet ANOTHER incoming enemy, this time far more deadly. “Guys, we’ve got to wrap him up quickly… we’ve got someone else coming in to play!”

Hollywood used his chest hair to rip a cash register from a nearby counter and hurl it at the flying fiend. It missed and smashed into the IMAX theater sign behind him, to a shower of bright yellow sparks. 

Captain Caffeine concentrated and generated a cup of intensely hot coffee. He flung it at the Hobgoblin, but the villain ducked, and it splashed all over the Arachnid. She cursed CapCaf out, but managed to make use of one of her lesser-used powers: energy absorption. She absorbed the heat of the coffee and only searing pain instead of slightly more searing pain.

Hobgoblin threw three of his razorbats at Mr. Roboto, but the bats clanged off of Roboto’s metal shell. 

“Curses… I can’t seem to injure any of you, can I?” cackled that jerk the Hobgoblin. “Well, we’ve got all day, haven’t we? Hahaha-“ He then was struck by a bright green beam from beyond the immense window, and exploded. The Arachnid flipped out of the way in time and landed on her feet. 

“What did that?” asked Hollywood.

“It’s the other enemy I warned you about before, I think…” said Arachnid. Even now, they could hear the sounds of another set of  personal jetwear coming closer. “Protectors, be ready for anything!”

“FOOOOLS!!!” came a thundering voice. 




Dr. Doom lowered himself to the window and peered inside, glaring with hatred. 

Mr. Roboto said it best, just then: “Crap.” 

Next Issue: THE FURY OF DR. DOOM!!!


----------



## madriel (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG that was awesome.  You nearly killed my boyfriend he was laughing so hard.  His poor asthmatic lungs just can't take that much hilarity.  More issues!

Hey Doc, where'd ya get the cool Dr. Doom figure?


----------



## Breakstone (Sep 6, 2002)

Ha ha ha!

That's great, Doc!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 6, 2002)

> You nearly killed my boyfriend he was laughing so hard. His poor asthmatic lungs just can't take that much hilarity.



You mean he yet lives? Curses! The prophecy must not come true. I'll have to send a legion of skeleton demons after him. Thanks for the info. 


> Hey Doc, where'd ya get the cool Dr. Doom figure?



Google image search.

Thanks for the excuse to give the thread a daytime bump... and thanks Tsunami


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 6, 2002)

I love Dr. Doom! 

Thanks Doc for all the Styx ref's. This story just cracks me up. You know that there is going to be a demand for more after you finish this Episode. 

I am the first to request it!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 9, 2002)

Issue 3

Dr. Doom hovered outside the window, legs straight down, arms out to his sides… but not like that Creed guy. He looked much cooler.

“YOU HAVE INTERFERED WITH DOOM’S PLAN TO ACQUIRE THE NUCLEAR DEVICE HOUSED WITHIN THIS DAVE & BUSTER’S LOCATION! Long has Doom toiled, playing endless hours of SkeeBall. Doom does not need his lackwit henchman… for Doom has ALL THE TICKETS HE NEEDS!” He pulled from behind his back a three-foot yellow cube of tightly folded SkeeBall tickets. 

“T-that mmmm-m-must be about th-th-three m-MILLION SkeeB-ball tickets!” Captain Caffeine exclaimed. 

“The nefarious fiend!” The Arachnid shouted, shaking a fist. “So that’s his plot! To win the nuclear device from D&B’s! …There’s a nuclear device in there??”

“Yes,” Dr. Doom replied, “for three million tickets. It’s right between the Mickey Mouse talking phone and the Sony boom box.”

“Y-y-you’ll n-NEVER  have t-that n-n-n-nuclear th-thingeyma-bob!” Capcaf  said defiantly before spitting a scalding mouthful of coffee at Doom. 

The coffee splashed against his SkeeBall ticket cube, melting them with the incredibly hot liquid. The yellow sludge ran between Dr. Doom’s fingers. His eyes bulged as he stared in disbelief. “Gone… Doom’s SkeeBall tickets… GONE!” The remaining sludge on his gauntleted hands scorched away to black atoms as Doom prepared to blast the group in his rage. 

The Arachnid thought quickly. “Uh oh, he’s getting angry… quick, Hollywood, give ‘im the goods!” 

Hollywood threw an arm up out of theatrical habit and utilized his other, lesser-known power: His siren-like voice can bend any man to his will, breaking his spirit and rendering him helpless. “On your KNEES, Doctor…” he said. Then, from the diaphragm, he sang in a high soprano: “HOLLYWOOOOOOOOOOD!!!”

Doom shivered from the sound, but it had little to do with Hollywood’s superpower. He then blasted the inside of the foodcourt with a scorching beam from his gauntlets. The heroes had to move quickly to dodge the assault.   

The Arachnid backflipped over the beam, then picked up the fallen D&B sign, as big as it was… then hurled it out towards Dr. Doom like a giant Frisbee. He blasted it to D&B sign-colored dust and smoke before it got within fifteen feet of him. 

CapCaf used one of his own often-overlooked powers, and asked “Hey, Doom’s armor, what’s Doom’s most embarrassing attribute?” 

The armor, to Doom’s surprise, replied “Probably his face… either that or the fact that he goes commando under the armor. Ewwww, let me tell you.” 

Dr. Doom shouted “SILENCE, stupid armor!” just before Mr. Roboto plowed towards him from the side, bearing the entire candy display from the movie theater. He missed. Roboto smashed through D&B’s. Gummy Bears and Sour Patch Kids flew like bullets as the display shattered.

Dr. Doom threw Hollywood across the foodcourt, but he landed on his feet, like a cat. Doom then began flying into Dave & Buster’s. Arachnid webbed the entrance shut in front of him, but he didn’t seem to care. He just ripped straight through it with incredible force and speed. 

Roboto spoke from the other side as Doom breached the web. “Doom, I see pain in your future!” Dr. Doom saw, too late, that Roboto had moved the novelty arcade-style fortune teller machine in front of the web. In the fortune teller booth, the animatronic gypsy fortuneteller’s jaw dropped in horror. Doom smashed into it and the two exploded. Flames blew all around them, pieces of fortune teller machine rained in a fiery black torrent. Doom flew through the fires, barely scratched- but annoyed. 

CapCaf gets a brilliant idea and tunnels downward, under the mall, under the earth, and then upwards in a different area. He popped up right in Dave & Buster’s, right behind the counter where you redeem your worthless SkeeBall tickets for worthless crap. He put a D&B cap on his head and wrapped the employee apron around himself. He then unscrewed the “Place plutonium here” cap on the nuclear device and removed the plutonium. He tossed the glowing green rod behind him and it plummeted into the hole he’d made in the floor. Should he be worried about that? Nah. CapCaf had burned away most of his brain cells through years of non-dairy creamer abuse. He couldn’t be bothered with such things. 

Hollywood climbed down the hole CapCaf had made and began working his way up to the other side. He squealed with fearful surprise when he saw a plutonium rod flying at him from above. He caught it with his chest hair, cushioning it from a surely destructive blow. Then, his chest hair began glowing green. He was having a reaction to the extremely radioactive substance, for some reason!

Mr. Roboto, in the meantime, ripped the vibrating arcade chair from the floor. You put a quarter in it and it vibrates, making children and co-eds shriek with terror and delight. You know how it is. Anyway, he flew it straight behind Doom and slammed it into him. Doom sat back into the chair and his armor rattled. His eyes bugged from the intense vibratey-ness.

Doom flew out of the chair and swiped the nuclear device out of CapCaf’s hands. “DOOM’S, IT IS FINALLY DOOOOM’S!!!” he cackled. Just then, he noticed that the plutonium cap was missing… and there was no plutonium to be found. “What?? Where…” he looked about, and then flew down the shaft towards Hollywood, who was holding the glowing rod. 

“Yoooo hooooo, Doomey!” Hollywood chirped, though in reality, he was terrified. 

“IT MUST BE MIIIIIIIIINE!!!” Doom yelled as he hurtled towards the rod. He smashed into Hollywood at about 200 miles per hour, and the two drilled far into the earth before the plutonium detonated. Does bare plutonium detonate? I dunno. It did, though. A greenish-orange glut of fire shot up the shaft and blew the roof off of D&B’s… and the entire Providence Place Mall. Roboto flew Arachnid and CapCaf out just in time, before the radioactive fires consumed the entire building. 

Above, Arachnid mourned the loss of a fellow hero. “It’s too bad he had to die, but he died doing what he loved: looking fabulous while wearing tights.”

Then, from the fire below: “Hollywoooooooood!!” The mauve marauder stepped from the fires, glowing green. The radioactive plutonium stuff had given him the ability to survive the nuclear firestorm. He’d survived. 

Epilogue

Back in their base, the red emergency phone started flashing. 

“My danger sense tells me that the phone is ringing!” the Arachnid shouted. “Let me scoop that up. Helloooo?”

The screen lowered and the mayor stared at them. Sweat ran down his forehead. His eyes were ringed with dark lines. His jaw shivered. “Pr…Providence Protectors! WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?!?” 

“We defeated Dr. Doom!” Arachnid said, arching her back with pride.

“You blew up half the city doing it! People are dying everywhere, the Mall’s been absolutely liquefied, and I’m told that the entire state will have to be evacuated! What do you have to say for yourselves?” A tear squeezed from one red-rimmed eye. 

“Mr. Mayor, you look like you could use a cup of coffee.” Roboto joked. The other Protectors laughed good naturedly. 

The mayor stared in disbelief, then said “You know what, Mr. Roboto?” He extended his arm and flipped them all the bird. “DOMO #$%^ing ARIGATO!”

End


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 9, 2002)

So there you go... I know the ending stinks, but c'mon, we were all drinking. It was fun. 

Ahh, now I have time to add some new stuff to a certain other story hour.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Sep 9, 2002)

Nooo... we _need_ to hear more of the team with the initials of *PP*!  Somehow that just fits _sooo_ well, don't 'cha think?  

Thanks for sharing with us though, even if you don't re-count more miss-adventures later.

This reminds me of a friend's Superhero in a not-too-serious Marvel game, Captain Stupendous.  He's far too close in silly-factor to Capt. Hollywood.  Two words would tell yah why, one of his powers:  Prehensile Tounge!  I can't say more cuz it might shock EN's Granny to death 

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Breakstone (Sep 9, 2002)

Ha ha ha...

Great story, Doc!


----------



## madriel (Sep 9, 2002)

LOL

Loved it, dude!


----------



## Lela (Aug 26, 2003)

Looks like I've found something to read tomarrow.  Hmmm, maybe I can get a new .sig line from this. . .


----------



## Lela (Aug 30, 2003)

Great one Doc.  And now I can move on to your Buffy Story Hour. . .


----------

